# Makers Mark Robusto Cigar Review - Great for the Races. But whiskey is better



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I frst sampled one of these cigars at the Ky Derby during the Makers Mark event. Goes great with the whiskey. But that is what Makers Mark should s...

Read the full review here: Makers Mark Robusto Cigar Review - Great for the Races. But whiskey is better


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've had a couple and they've smelt weird. Like grassy or something. I don't like 'em. The whiskey I'll take.


----------

